# Yamisetta-Pork Casserole



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1/2 lb egg noodles
3/4 lb pork cubes
1 medium onion, diced
1 small can of mushrooms
1 can of tomato soup
grated cheese
Buttered bread crumbs

Pour boiling water, enough to cover, over noodles and let set aside while browning pork and onion. Drain noodles and add the meat onion mixture, the mushrooms with the juice and the tomato soup. Put into a buttered casserole dish with grated cheese and buttered bread crumbs on top, in that order. Bake for 1 hour at 350 degs.


----------

